# Happy New Year!!!



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 30, 2010)

HEY guys, just wanted to throw out a Happy New Year! I hope everyone has a great year. Safe travels and if your in my area, come by and see me, would like to meet more of my friends here.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Thats a big 10-4.  Everyone have an exciting 2011.  Can't believe it is already here.  Now the next big deal will be the MEET & GREET.     :approve:


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

ditto on the HAPPY NEW YEAR. We will sitting at home watching it come in at Time Square, New York, that is if I can stay awake. Steve on the M&G I hope some one comes up with another great place that would convenience to everyone.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

We headed to our seasonal site this evening and are camping in the new year! We will ring in the new year by the campfire - Ken, you and Linda are welcome to join us!  You know where to find us!


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Janeen you are so good with the emoticons, where do you find them. Also glad your DH has beat the C twice. And I hope all who does  have C are able to do it also.


----------



## SnowbirdInFlight (Dec 30, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!





> H2H1 - 12/30/2010  9:42 PM  Janeen you are so good with the emoticons, where do you find them. Also glad your DH has beat the C twice. And I hope all who does  have C are able to do it also.





I've picked them up over the years and lately have gotten a lot of them from http://asafehaven34723.yuku.com/forums/76 . But, you will probably have to register to access the site.


----------



## Shadow (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Happy New Year Everyone!!


----------



## brodavid (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR
    with love and prayers,


dave and family


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Becky, might just surprise you, but we won't be there at midnight, I am always asleep!!


----------



## try2findus (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR to everyone!!!  I hope we will still be awake at midnight, but after putting up the last of our Christmas decorations, I may just pass out.  

Ok, ok, so I am sure I am the LAST one to put away the Christmas stuff, but "Maw Maw got run over by a bicycle"...Yea, that's right.  Our GS ran over me with his new bike Monday and I have been limping around on a bruised and swollen ankle.  :clown: 

Don't forget to eat your black eyed peas, cabbage and ham.  We don't need a bunch of poor, unhealthy RVers driving around.  (or is that just a southern thing?   :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Please everyone if you are out and about tonight ,,,,PLEASE DRIVE CAREFUL!!!!!!!!  I know you are all a bunch of jerks,,,,but,,,,I sure would miss you if something happen. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh: 

I know I will be home in my nice warm bed.  -11 degrees this morning and the high well  be +12 so I will not be going anyplace.   :dead:


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Jeanne, 
We will take down Christmas stuff tomorrow...fun fun.  Linda put out ALL 200+ Santa Clauses this year.  2 trees, outside wreaths and stuff..... :disapprove:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

happy new yr to all also ,, btw we took all our christmas stuff down christmas day ,, This was kinda a good but bad christmas for us ,, and no one was really in the spirit ,, but that's ok ,, summer is on it's way  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:  :laugh:  :laugh:
Oh yea ,, black eyed peas for sure ,, and with me ,, some Menudo tonight


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

WELL this is the end of another great camping year. I hope everyone has a better new year and be out more than you was this passed year. All the Christmas decorations are down, only 2 items this year. And Rod is so right, Spring and Summer is on the way yahoooooo. Can't wait,   well we have to, but that Ok it is coming :bleh:  :bleh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!





> Grandview Trailer Sa - 12/31/2010  9:35 AM
> 
> Becky, might just surprise you, but we won't be there at midnight, I am always asleep!!



Campfire is burning...


----------



## C Nash (Dec 31, 2010)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Getting close and I might even still be awake LOL  Happy Ney Year everbody


----------



## Triple E (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Well Nash it is already 2011 where you live.  I still have 2 hours to wait.


----------



## Grandview Trailer Sa (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

Becky,  
We pretty much finished up remodeling the store today.  We went home TIRED!  We will see you soon.


----------



## H2H1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

So glad you got it finished, I thinking you was dragging it out till I got up there to help you out in April. :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## rjf7g (Jan 1, 2011)

Re: Happy New Year!!!

We'll have to stop by and check it out one of these days.


----------

